
Cool kids use Git to manage their whole infrastructure - GuGussOnFire
https://platform.sh/2016/04/what-if-git-manage-infrastructure/
======
nasalgoat
This is pretty much a solved problem, albeit not yet push button simple. I see
using Git for this as the classic "Only having a hammer so everything is a
nail" syndrome.

------
senorsmile
Already do exactly that with Ansible.

------
robertDouglass
about defining infrastructure and application code side by side.

